# Cocoa FTP/SFTP GUI



## chenly (May 20, 2002)

Who wants to build one? GPL and the whole nine yards. 

PS--this post is not a joke.


----------



## chenly (May 20, 2002)

Is Transfer.app OK for a name?


----------



## chenly (May 20, 2002)

Anonymous FTP from 65.25.208.182 from ~11:30 PM to ~3:30 AM per the http://www.macosx.com clock. Also feel free to e-mail me at chenly@mn.rr.com and I'll be happy to send you the files.


----------



## chenly (May 20, 2002)

Anonymous FTP from 65.25.208.182 from ~11:30 PM to ~3:30 AM per the http://www.macosx.com clock. Also feel free to e-mail me at chenly@mn.rr.com and I'll be happy to send you the files.


----------



## chenly (May 22, 2002)

Anonymous FTP from 65.25.208.182 most weeknights from ~11:30 PM to ~3:30 AM per the http://www.macosx.com clock. Also feel free to e-mail me at chenly@mn.rr.com and I'll be happy to send you the files.


----------

